# What is the difference between T700, T800, or T900 carbon fiber ?



## Cyclingfan1960

I've been looking at some carbon fiber frames but I'm not sure what is the difference between T700, T800, or T900 carbon fiber? And I imagine T stands for Tensile? If not what does it sand for? 

I know of the monocoque frames but is there any other technique involved? 

Thanks


----------



## Kontact

The letter just stands for a series, not a property. They are Toray products, and you can look up their properties on their website.

The type of carbon fiber is largely meaningless when it comes to the ride quality and other quantities in the finished product. 

There are about four major ways of producing carbon fiber frames. Monocoque is one.


----------



## Kerry Irons

*Wrong premise*



Cyclingfan1960 said:


> I've been looking at some carbon fiber frames but I'm not sure what is the difference between T700, T800, or T900 carbon fiber? And I imagine T stands for Tensile? If not what does it sand for?
> 
> I know of the monocoque frames but is there any other technique involved?


This post smacks of someone who believes that the details of material choice play a dominant role in bike frame performance. Nothing could be further from the truth. The design details (tube shape, thickness, diameter, layup, etc.) are far more important than the specific CF

Same goes for whether a frame is monocoque or tubes glued to lugs or a hybrid of the two.


----------



## kbiker3111

Marketing.


----------



## AndrwSwitch

kbiker3111 said:


> Marketing.


You beat me to it!


----------



## wbkski

Kerry Irons said:


> This post smacks of someone who believes that the details of material choice play a dominant role in bike frame performance. Nothing could be further from the truth. The design details (tube shape, thickness, diameter, layup, etc.) are far more important than the specific CF
> 
> Same goes for whether a frame is monocoque or tubes glued to lugs or a hybrid of the two.


I think this post "smacks" of someone who was asking a simple question. And they were looking for a simple answer...not a condescending one.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead

wbkski said:


> I think this post "smacks" of someone who was asking a simple question. And they were looking for a simple answer...not a condescending one.


I think after 4 years since the post the rebuke has lost it's sting.


----------



## cxwrench

wbkski said:


> I think this post "smacks" of someone who was asking a simple question. And they were looking for a simple answer...not a condescending one.


Post count + triathlete = :idea:


----------



## Lombard

Ahhh, it's thread dredge Wednesday!

Wbkski, you do know what the cost is for anybody who dredges a thread more than a year old? That is a round of beers for all others in the thread.


----------



## Trek_5200

Pinarello propogates much of this attitude. For a while they played up the newest dogma as being better because it used a higher number Toray carbon fiber. Anyone have an amp with an 11?


----------



## Notvintage

Trek_5200 said:


> Pinarello propogates much of this attitude.


Ah, Pinarello, the maker of $5,000 Chinese made frames with two year warranties. 
Anyone dumb enough to buy a Pinarello deserves to get scammed. LOL


----------



## Lombard

Notvintage said:


> Ah, Pinarello, the maker of $5,000 Chinese made frames with two year warranties.
> Anyone dumb enough to buy a Pinarello deserves to get scammed. LOL



Don't you mean Chinarello?  

Or like Cervelo - a Candian company with an Italian name whose bikes are made in China. Can you say misaligned frames?


----------



## apn

Lombard said:


> Or like Cervelo - a Candian company with an Italian name whose bikes are made in China. Can you say misaligned frames?


Cervélo is a French name (vélo), not Italian (bici). It was Can*a*dian, but now Dutch owned by under Pon Holdings, owners of Derby Cycle | Focus | Raleigh | Gazelle | Santa Cruz


----------



## 5DII

apn said:


> Cervélo is a French name (vélo), not Italian (bici).


The name Cervélo is a portmanteau of cervello, the Italian word for brain, and vélo, the French word for bike.


----------



## Srode

Lombard said:


> Ahhh, it's thread dredge Wednesday!
> 
> Wbkski, you do know what the cost is for anybody who dredges a thread more than a year old? That is a round of beers for all others in the thread.


I have nothing to add to the thread, just here for the free beer.....


----------

